# This is Not Good!



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck! I'll take the rare hurricanes we get here on the east coast over the weather you folks get in the midwest any day.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Thinking seriously about a storm cellar, but the bees will just have to deal with it. They are NOT going in there with me!! LOL
A small one missed me by less than a half mile about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

I moved to the north end of Tornado alley a few years ago! Get a storm cellar!! Given the option when buying, I don't think I'd ever buy a house without a basement or a storm cellar but I'm a bit of a wimp, I'm used to snow not tornadoes.
Bees won't fly in the dark - you could make a small storm cellar for them too!
Good luck and keep safe!!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

From Saturday.....very majestic!


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

And they are saying now Joplin is under the gun again tonight.


----------



## Bees&Wood (May 18, 2011)

That is one impressive storm brewing..... Good luck...


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

My prayers go out for the folks that have endured tornado strikes this year, I have lived threw a few, one ran right over us huddled in a crawl space. Very scary, the only thing that has come close is experiences in the military.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

We've been missed here year after year, but only barely. They always go to the north or south. The closest was less than 1/4 mile south of us in '07'. Very devastating. We are as prepared as possible. The next door neighbors have a bsasement we're welcome in. I always do a yearly video inventory drawer by drawer, closet by closet, even the garage, just for insurance purposes. We've always been told it's the little things people forget in their claims. Not us!!

We do have a friend in Joplin who was VERY lucky. She was in the bathtub on the second floor of her 3 story apartment. The 3rd floor was GONE when it was over and her apartment was TRASHED! Only 1 person survided on the 3rd floor. Prayers definately go out to all those who suffer...

Later, John


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

This is plain weird, I have in my 48 years as an Okie never seen a forecast like this. Businesses are closeing early, emergency serivces on high alert...something has them spooked, not to mention the hundreds of storm trackers

:update: We are getting hammered!!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I'm watching live feed and it's terrible. Again.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you okay Mike? I heard OK City got hit, and with some fatalities. I hope you're okay...


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Lost everything in Greeneville, Tn on 4/27. Tore my mobile home down around my ears! Praying for OK, KS, AR, and MO tonight.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

We are good, the one that hit the city just grazed it way up north, tore up a bunch of small towns and country folks though....thx for asking!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> Lost everything in Greeneville, Tn on 4/27.


Very sorry to hear!! They seem to be attracted to mobile homes.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

djei5 said:


> Lost everything in Greeneville, Tn on 4/27. Tore my mobile home down around my ears! Praying for OK, KS, AR, and MO tonight.


So sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you get back on your feet quickly. Be safe!



NasalSponge said:


> We are good, the one that hit the city just grazed it way up north, tore up a bunch of small towns and country folks though....thx for asking!


After you posted, I started watching the storm and it looked like a nasty one! So glad to hear you were not in the path.


----------

